# Legalisation Bagyard Airride in EU - TUV



## zbogi (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello,
A question for all EU (mostly German and Austrian) members with Bagyard Airride setup.
FYK, in most EU countrys all the modifications made to car has to be legalised and for that you need an TÜV certificate. In the Bagyard they told me that their struts/setup doesn not have TÜV, so I would like to know how are you dealing with this. Any info how to recieve certifcate or how to legalise the airride setup, will be most appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Legalisation Bagyard Airride in EU - TUV (zbogi)*

Just dont get caught


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Legalisation Bagyard Airride in EU - TUV (scandalous_cynce)*

TÜV inspections are mandated for vehicle registration and renewal.

I didn't know Bagyard isht wasn't TÜV certified. That ****ing sucks. That needs to happen.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_Just dont get caught









Helpful answer. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Legalisation Bagyard Airride in EU - TUV (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_TÜV inspections are mandated for vehicle registration and renewal.

I didn't know Bagyard isht wasn't TÜV certified. That ****ing sucks. That needs to happen.

Actually it is TÜV Certified. 








I have a copy of all TÜV certification papers on file here in the states. 
Just trying to stop people from spreading false information. 
If you wish to talk in depth about the legalization or the TüV certification, give me a call and I will be glad to inform you.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:55 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Legalisation Bagyard Airride in EU - TUV ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Legalisation Bagyard Airride in EU - TUV (inivid)*

It's a shame when people are misinformed. 
If you need anything else just shoot me a call or email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

what you mean is a Tüv-Teilegutachten.
for all changes that you have done, you have to go to Tüv, Dekra or something like that and the inspector will check the changes and will correct your licenspapers for your car.
if the parts that you changed (Suspesion, Wheels, Bumpers) have an Tüv-Teilegutachten, its more easyer to get the approval by the inspector.
If the product have no Teilegutachten you have to do an "Einzelabnahme".
in Germany I handle this when I put on some bagyadrs, so all is legal.
in Austria for example you cant drive legal with Airride, it doesnt matter whicht setup, the state Austria don't allow airride suspesion and for all other suspesions you must have 11cm from car to the ground.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def-Shooter* »_
in Austria for example you cant drive legal with Airride, it doesnt matter whicht setup, the state Austria don't allow airride suspesion and for all other suspesions you must have 11cm from car to the ground.

Same in Norway... F*cking rules!

But I dont care.. If you care about that, you cant play with your cars


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

in austria its the same but a lot of people are on air there.
so no risk, no fun


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Legalisation Bagyard Airride in EU - TUV (zbogi)*

air suspension is banned in austria , so just dont make it go up and down around police


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Therefore we painted the bagyards black so nobody can see something. and the bags is just a cover to protect the springs from moisture


----------

